# Central Ohio Cold Lunker...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

It's about time!

I caught this 5-pound 6-ounce bass today on a trap. The dying lilly pads where holding about two more degrees warmer than the rest of the lake I was fishing this afternoon. Water temps were 43-degrees in the main lake/deeper water. But the lilly pads were about 45-degrees. She hit my Rapala (I think it's called a one knocker) trap that was being fished in less than 5ft. of water.
This was the only hit/bite I had. And I'm glad she didn't put up much of a fight, because she was barely hooked.

It's been a slow fall for me. And this one took a lot of effort to get landed. But at least I get to put another (over fiver) notch in my belt!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Awesome and well-deserved! Only the die-hards are still out...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish Jeff,glad to see you score,stay after it!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Jeff! Nice looking fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice thick fish!! Awesome!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

very solid looking fish good job


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

What a Pig!.....It even makes it better when your out this time of year and hook up with somthing like that. It makes it all worthwhile.
Nice job!


----------



## FishMR. (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice fish...is the lake a secret?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! I'm about to give up on daytime eye and "go back to my roots" for bass!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice hawg,gotta love it when you land a beauty like that this time of the year.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

today would be a great day to be back at it


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great fish JnP!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Great fish, glad you could get out. Our days are numbered before the water gets hard.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice bass!!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

dude you totally need to ask for a new camera for christmas  just pokin some fun! nice fish as always!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome fish, I haven't been doing any fishing lately because it's deer gun season right now.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

skycruiser said:


> dude you totally need to ask for a new camera for christmas  just pokin some fun! nice fish as always!


Thanks everyone.

Thanks skycruiser - Actually my camera is a pretty good one. It's a 10-Megapixel. But when I put them on this site, I am unable to downsize the pic enough without diminishing the quality of the picture. I think it's called... operator error.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Are u sure you dont need a scale too?..that bass looks bigger than 5.6.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Are u sure you dont need a scale too?..that bass looks bigger than 5.6.


Stop the presses! I think this is the first example of someone calling BS on a weight because the fish weighs MORE than the number posted!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm just givin you a hard time JNP  love seeing your pics keep em comin


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice one JigandPig. These pictures are giving me the itch to go fishing.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FishMR. said:


> Nice fish...is the lake a secret?


No not really. But when it is a public lake that is under 200-acres, I rarely comment on what lake.

This lake is the second most per-acre pressured body of water that I know of in Ohio behind Hargus Creek Lake.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Way to go man! I had the best fishing I can remember in a long time last November. It was extremely slow this year. Can't figure it out. Great way to end the season. Come on Spring!


----------

